# 24 week fetal demise



## becca12 (May 7, 2008)

Hello,

I have a question about fetal demise.  We had a 24 week old pregnant woman that lost her baby and the doctor is planning on doing a repeat C-Section.  To complicate the issue there is two other doctors and a physician assistant in the loop along with the OB doctor that all saw this patient within a two week time.  But the OB doctor has seen the patient more than 7 visits not all normal OB visits.  So I just need some reinsurance that I am on the right tract on coding this situation.  I would code the global because she was seen and add the icd-9-cm code for the fetal demise.  For the other individual providers that saw her I would just bill for an office visit with a modifier 24 is this correct?

Thanks in advance
Rebecca


----------



## avincent (May 15, 2008)

Are all the physicians within the same practice?specialty? Whom ever the primary care was with you will bill that Dr so if the patient initiated and followed her obstetrical care with the Physician that saw her at least 7 or more uncomplicated visits, then I would bill a 59426 with the uncomplicated code V22.0, then her additional visit after the complication would be billed seperatly by whom ever saw her. The physician performing her C section (59515 with the Intrauterine fetal demise) would bill 59515. The other physician will not and should not use a modifier 24 as that is specific to a _"Unrelated E&M by the SAME Physician during the post operative period,"_  What so you think about this I hope I could help


----------

